# Baby Piranha's make good snacks!



## Guest (Mar 31, 2005)

So a buddy of mine just had his RBP's breed, and now he has a ton of 1-3'' fry. He feeds' them to his Dovii when they are large enough.

I was thinkin, since I see so many people on here think it's a great idea to feed Oscars and other cichlids to their P's, would it be a good idea to feed baby Piranha's to my Oscar, Jag and Flowerhorn? He usually lets the Red Bellies go in one at a time, but it's the same thing: RBP goes for the Dovii, gets bitten in half, tries to swim around, then is finished off.

Anyways, would Piranha's make a goo snack for my cichlids? I've got the urge to try it, after seeing that "Red Killas vs Oscar" vid. I know Red Bellies vs my Jag or Flowerhorn wouldn't last 10 seconds in the tank.

I will get vids up soon.

--Dan


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

im glad u enjoyed watching my video sooo much that u started another thread about it


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

I would rather see the piranhas doing the eating, rather than them getting eaten!

He should sell them and make a buck or two. I paid £7.50 ($15 give or take) for mine at that size!


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

I doubt they have much nutritional value, especially at that size.

But why would you even post this in a piranha enthusiast forum?


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2005)

Why not? You must know Piranhas arent always the ones eating in the wild, they get eaten too.

I was hoping a site named after Piranhas would have some good info on just that.

--Dan


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Why not? You must know Piranhas arent always the ones eating in the wild, they get eaten too.
> [snapback]956395[/snapback]​


Really? I thought they were invincible, thanks for the info







.

Goldfish get eaten in my tank, but I wouldn't ever ask if that was alright on a goldfish forum because I know that they enjoy keeping those fish as pets. And certainly they would not know or even want to know the nutritional value of their pet fish.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2005)

Lol, is there actually such thing as a feeder goldfish forum.

Either way, like I've heard so many times on here: "They are my fish, and it's up to me as to what happens to them".

Normally I owuld never do anything like this, but after reading some of the comments like "Everyone should feed p*ssy Oscar to thier P's. Watch them rip those fish apart! P's f'n rule!"

--Dan


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

Its just a goldfish forum, not feeder goldfish forum, because they have them as pets, not feeders.

If you dont like the comments go to an oscar forum


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

wo, how many times did i say 'feeder' and 'forum' just then


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2005)

I love koi! There's an awesome "goldfish".

Anyways, back to the topic. Anyone think it's a good idea? Who wants the vid?

--Dan


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> *Lol, is there actually such thing as a feeder goldfish forum.*
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]956409[/snapback]​


your must be kidding me right? there is a goldfish forum, but u dont see me on it saying " hey look at me i want attention i am gonna feed these GOLDFISH and KOI to my PIRANHAS"

like what u are doing on a PIRANHA site.....

cmon man are u really trying to piss people off people here @p-fury?

look at your other thread i c u arent trying hard to be a


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2005)

Maybe it'd be a good detourant for those who ask "Can I put a cichlid in my P tank!"









--Dan


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Maybe it'd be a good detourant for those who ask "Can I put a cichlid in my P tank!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...










yea huh

soo many people start threads asking what cichlid can live with a P....

i should make more vids on showing which cichlid will be able to live with my Redz


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2005)

ReDraGon-> said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe it'd be a good detourant for those who ask "Can I put a cichlid in my P tank!"
> ...


Ok, we'll both make one :nod: I'll put some P's in with my PBass! 6 Piranhas a day, tha will start getting expensive!

How about this: If you want to put cichlids in with your P's, someone is goin to die. And if it's an aggressive cichlid, or more than one, and you don't have a bunch of Piranha's teaming up on it (because they are to afraid to go 1v1) it will probably be your P's.

Stop putting P's with your Cichlids people.

--Dan


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

^^I think it would depend on the P in a 1v1. A Rhom and a red would probibly yield a different outcome.

Anyways it wouldnt matter if you fed baby P's to your Chchlids. Probibly be like any other fish. I wouldnt feed a P to my Chichlids though. Even though I know my GT coudl take a little red down, I wouldnt want to risk him getting his eye bitten or something. Or any internal cuts or bites. Those teeth could rip up a digestive tract or cause some internal problems I'm sure. Even prey can get in a good hit or two going down. Just like a live mouse biteing a snake.....


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Since this thread is NOT about care of piranhas or part of any discussion other than using piranhas as feeders for cichlids. This thread is moved to the appropriate forum.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

ReDraGon-> said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe it'd be a good detourant for those who ask "Can I put a cichlid in my P tank!"
> ...


Lmao.... It took 6 of your red bellies to bring down one oscar. I guarentee that if one of your rb's were in a tank with 6 other oscars, it wouldnt do shyt. I like piranhas with a passion but your videos garbage.... Ever hear about the punk azz kid that wouldnt fight unless he had all bytch azz friends backing him up?
Ring any bells???
I dont understand why people like you do shyt like this. To watch that oscar try to fight for his life. Perhaps it has alot to do with your childhood and the way you were brought up. That was a perfectly good oscar that could have gone on to live a good life if you have the decency to drive your punk azz to the LFS to give him up.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Mike needs to stop giving people the benefit of the doubt and ban the trolls off the forum outright...


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

DannyBoy17 your a







whore. Why would you go to a forum about Piranha and ask people those dump ass questions. Put a full size Rhom, Caribe, or just about any P in a tank with a foot long oscar and you will see that the P's make the oscar into lunch.

BUt you know what I done with your thread. You just want to start sh*t because your a dumb ass jerk. So do what ever you want with your P's


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

hastatus said:


> Since this thread is NOT about care of piranhas or part of any discussion other than using piranhas as feeders for cichlids. This thread is moved to the appropriate forum.
> [snapback]956589[/snapback]​


Gee, thanks a LOT.









I need a smiley that's really long and says "whoopty doo, you fed an oscar to a piranha. and whoopty doo, you fed a piranha to a cichlid".

Keeping fish for bloodshed when they dont even have to eat feeders....







Try a fish that is hard to get off feeders if you want to invest that kind of time. Like one of these:


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

acestro said:


> hastatus said:
> 
> 
> > Since this thread is NOT about care of piranhas or part of any discussion other than using piranhas as feeders for cichlids. This thread is moved to the appropriate forum.
> ...


I agree....... LMMFAO


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2005)

How is it a dumbass question? A lot of fish feed on P's in their natural habitats, so why not my cichlids?

I just don't see why you guys are so fascinated with seeing your P's kill something. Explain it to me. Would you throw a teenage kid into a pit with 6 adults, with spiked bats? Would seeing that be "cool".

I think some people on here need some therapy, if they get pleasure from seeing thier "bad ass mofo Piranha's" eat young defensive fish. I once saw some sharks battle it out with an octopus. That's interesting, because both are fighting for a reason, and both can defend themselves.

Im obviously not goin to feed my cichlids piranha's, when there are much healthier alternatives. I think some people on here should learn from this, and stop thinking there fishes are badass', and that everyone wants to see them tear other fish apart.

--Dan


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2005)

Acestro, what kind of fish is that?

--Dan


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> How is it a dumbass question? A lot of fish feed on P's in their natural habitats, so why not my cichlids?
> 
> I just don't see why you guys are so fascinated with seeing your P's kill something. Explain it to me. Would you throw a teenage kid into a pit with 6 adults, with spiked bats? Would seeing that be "cool".
> 
> ...


I personnaly dont care to watch my p's rip apart live animals ...And My piranhas arent bad ass mofos .....
But to feed baby P's to other fish to me is a Waste of Fish ....there are so many other things out there that you can go and get ...

And the fish in Acestro's pic is a Paraya ......


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2005)

> And the fish in Acestro's pic is a Paraya ......










I meant the one with the Paraya in it's mouth.

--Dan


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> > And the fish in Acestro's pic is a Paraya ......
> 
> 
> :laugh: I meant the one with the Paraya in it's mouth.
> ...











You mean the Rhom in the "Parayas " mouth


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2005)

I thought there was a Piranha named Paraya? Is there one that's named something similar?

Good call by the way!

--Dan


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I thought there was a Piranha named Paraya? Is there one that's named something similar?
> 
> Good call by the way!
> 
> ...


Yea its a Piraya ...








Pygocentrous Piraya <-----I cant spell ..


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I thought there was a Piranha named Paraya? Is there one that's named something similar?
> 
> Good call by the way!
> 
> ...


Piraya and Payara are two different fish


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2005)

Oh! My bad guys. That Paraya is mean looking. Not sure if I'd swim in those waters.

--Dan


----------



## PARANHAZ69 (Dec 16, 2003)

HE'S A FISH KILLER!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2005)

PARANHAZ69 said:


> HE'S A FISH KILLER!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...












--Dan


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> > I thought there was a Piranha named Paraya? Is there one that's named something similar?
> ...


This is a common mix-up, no worries. And payara wont mess with you if they cant eat you 
(I'd swim with em...)


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Would you throw a teenage kid into a pit with 6 adults, with spiked bats? Would seeing that be "cool".
> [snapback]956759[/snapback]​


Yeah!!! Post the vid!


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2005)

Bawb2u said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> > Would you throw a teenage kid into a pit with 6 adults, with spiked bats? Would seeing that be "cool".
> ...


K. You jump in the pit, I'll find 6 people with spiked bats.

--Dan


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

hahahah thats funny


----------



## BizzyBone (Feb 15, 2005)

feed em they are just tetras

oh and that video with the albino oscar was crappy seeing it took that many fish to kill an unacclimated fish and the oscar still tried to fight backk

cichlids are so much better

(i have both)


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2005)

BizzyBone said:


> feed em they are just tetras
> 
> oh and that video with the albino oscar was crappy seeing it took that many fish to kill an unacclimated fish and the oscar still tried to fight backk
> 
> ...


I agree. Besides the people who are interested in the FISH, and not how it eats other fish, I don't know why people would keep them. If people want a fish that'll rip other fish apart, try a Snakehead, or some of the viscious Oddballs.

That Oscar really did put up a great fight, for being 6 on 1, new to the tank, and smaller. I wonder if it would have been different if he had introduced the P's to the Oscars tank....

--Dan


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> BizzyBone said:
> 
> 
> > feed em they are just tetras
> ...


well actually when i filmed the vid i only had 5 redz that were only 4-5inches at the time and the oscar was pushing 8inches....

and yea it probably would be different if the reds were put in the oscar tank but it didnt happen that way....

and if u seen the whole 15 min of the vid u would know that ONLY 1 of the redz( the biggest and alpha 5inches) were harassing and actually attacking the oscar when the other 4 were just chilling out

and i wish i could have posted the full shot of the lip locking, scince u woulda have seen the oscars face get ripped off....

but i am done argueing about my video i already have a thread with 8+ pages on it in my signature

i have learned to ignore the flamers and haters.... some people like cichlids other like piranhas..... thats why we all have induvidual likes and dislikes....


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

wow, that's funny. So many applaude and praise people who do live feedings for their piranhas but as soon as someone feeds a few piranhas to another fish people start throwing fits









Good luck with the feedings danny


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2005)

ReDraGon-> said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> > BizzyBone said:
> ...


You seem stressed, need a drink? I hear bleach has quite a punch to it :nod:

--Dan


----------



## Playboydontcurr (Feb 24, 2004)

Ive fed 3 small red belly piranhas 3 1/2" to my larger pygos because I didn't have the tank space for them. My caribes and pirayas didnt seem to show any bias between eating them or some goldfish


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> ReDraGon-> said:
> 
> 
> > DannyBoy17 said:
> ...


 no im not stressed at all, actually ur the one who seemed stressed scince u started this thread and all...i think that video of mines pressed a few of your buttons....


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2005)

The fact that there are people like you out there is what pressed a few buttons









--Dan


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> So a buddy of mine just had his RBP's breed, and now he has a ton of 1-3'' fry. He feeds' them to his Dovii when they are large enough.
> 
> I was thinkin, since I see so many people on here think it's a great idea to feed Oscars and other cichlids to their P's, would it be a good idea to feed baby Piranha's to my Oscar, Jag and Flowerhorn? He usually lets the Red Bellies go in one at a time, but it's the same thing: RBP goes for the Dovii, gets bitten in half, tries to swim around, then is finished off.


Are we done yet?

Dan, you are getting so overworked about someone feeding a cichlid to some piranhas but it is ok for your friend to feed piranhas to a cichlid.....little hypicritical dont you think.
And .....Am I confused....did redragon go on an oscar site and disrespect them by showing the video? If that is the case then I could see your argument....but if that didnt happen....what is your point? 
Another thing I am wondering.....are you not in control of your actions at all? Did someone force you to watch the video? Because I havent watched it and I was wondering why...if you are so disgusted by it.....would you every watch a video of a cichlid being attacked by piranha? I learned a long time ago that if I didnt want to watch something......I wouldnt watch it. Pretty simple but amazingly effective.


----------



## fish_man (Apr 3, 2005)

yea WTF do u guys think your big and tuff cuz u feed a fish who is practicaly sefencless to your 5 penis head fish?? f*cking p*ssy dragon







imma find out were u live and fuking shoot u in the face


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

so uve decided to share a story about killing piranhas on a piranha enthuiest site







.now that takes guts..........wait im confusing guts with stupidity. if ur even gunna post this go put it on CM, but putting on hurr shows that ur juss asking for flaming


----------



## themainman (Dec 15, 2004)

ReDraGon-> said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> > BizzyBone said:
> ...


Good job.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> > So a buddy of mine just had his RBP's breed, and now he has a ton of 1-3'' fry. He feeds' them to his Dovii when they are large enough.
> ...










I enjoyed that one! The thing is, I was told there was a video on here of a *dead Oscar being fed to some Piranha's. That's what they do, they scavange, so I was interested in how they would go about eating this fish, which was dead.

I didn't realize it was thrown in there for entertainment and bragging rights!

By the way, if ya read on, you would know that I never actually planned on feeding the P's to the Cichlids. Thats not part of their natural diet, so whats the point?

--Dan*


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

actually, many cichlids DO feed on piranha babies in the amazon


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2005)

hyphen said:


> actually, many cichlids DO feed on piranha babies in the amazon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really? Like Doviis? BEcause I only keep FH, Oscars and Jags, and the only one I can see attacking a Piranha is the Jag.

Hmm....ideas









--Dan


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > actually, many cichlids DO feed on piranha babies in the amazon
> ...


a lot do. doviis, pbass, and some of the others [not sure exactly which].


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

hyphen said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> > hyphen said:
> ...


Dovii are open water fish, I find it pretty damn unlikely they ever come across juvenile piranhas over the course of their lives.

Peacock bass will eat baby piranhas though.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

dovii don't become open water fish until they've got the size. just like a rhom. but they are always predators, meaning that they would indeed come across baby piranha in the wild. pbass are also open water fish, if you can't already tell from their size and speed.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Just did some more reading and sorry I thought they were exclusively lake fish and didn't inhabit rivers, which was my mistake. Piranhas still never come across them in the wild though, I'll bet you 10 bucks


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Just did some more reading and sorry I thought they were exclusively lake fish and didn't inhabit rivers, which was my mistake. Piranhas still never come across them in the wild though, I'll bet you 10 bucks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you're right. they come from different countries.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > DannyBoy17 said:
> ...


incorrect.

Please, elaborate what you mean by "Open water" fish. Especially when talking about lake Nicaragua or smaller rivers.

btw, Ps dont live in the same areas Dovii do, unless the Ps have been introduced.

Dovii, such as all other CA cichlids are not "open water" fish. they stay closer to shore and feed on smaller fish which hide in the shallows for cover.

There is no food source in the "open water" for these species of fish. Especially in CA.

Big preditors such as Cichla and Dovii follow the prey. and the prey happen to stay close to plants and rocks. And typically that is closer to shore or in shallow areas.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I wanted that 10 bucks, damnit


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Peacock said:


> Dovii, such as all other CA cichlids are not "open water" fish. they stay closer to shore and feed on smaller fish which hide in the shallows for cover.
> 
> There is no food source in the "open water" for these species of fish. Especially in CA.
> 
> [snapback]962514[/snapback]​


Either learn your sh*t or play the fish expert schtick somewhere else because it's not going to fly here. While I was wrong about dovii being open water your reasoning is completely innacurate. Grab yourself a book on fish sometime if you think there's nothing beyond the shoreline.

http://www.cichlids.com/wiki/index.php/Cichlasoma_umbriferum



> Cichlasoma Umbriferum
> 
> Large South/Central American Cichlid with a broad distribution over both parts of the continent. males are a red/bronze colour, with pearls of green and turquoise on the scales and fins in a detailed series of patterns. blue freckles are found on the operculum and forehead. females are much less vivid in colour. this is a huge fish, growing to 24" (16" for females), and in larger aquariums even more. Like Parachromis dovii, umbriferum is a predator, feeding on smaller fish as well as insects and invertebrates. umbriferum has a mouth full of sharp, piercing teeth which usually cause massive fatal damage on tankmates. they are fairly peaceful to other species as juveniles (up to 6")but as their size and strength becomes more apparent, so does their destructive capability. to keep umbriferum you should have at least an 80g tank for grow out, then as the fish approaches 12", you should be thinking about upgrading to at least a 300g tank. *they are an open water swimmer*, so do not overcrowd their tank with ornaments and structures. a few pieces of bogwood will suffice for cover. as mentioned, tankmates are not recommended for umbriferum in the long term. it is not impossible, however, and there are known cases of umbriferum living with other species in large tanks.
> 
> - ADR.


http://www.cichlidae.com/articles/a106.php



> In nature, the arrow cichlid is an open water dwelling species, unlike its bottom dwelling relatives


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2005)

Wow, this thread went from an arguement to an interesting conversation!

I wish more members on here were like this!

--Dan


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

LoL.. please, why even question me?

The general deffinition of "open water" is used in a large body of water to describe the medium to top level with-in the deeper parts.

You obviously have no clue what you are talking about. Check out where it says WHAT the Umbi eats.



> Like Parachromis dovii, umbriferum is a predator, feeding on smaller fish as well as insects and invertebrates


Please, list to me the species of smaller fish and insect that inhabit the medium to top layer over a very deep part of the body of water.

there are none. Insects typically eat plant matter, smaller fish eat the insects, larger insects eat the fish and the preds eat the fish and insects.

the only species of insects you will find in the "open water" air dwelling insects that spawn around the surface of the water.

You wont find smaller fish and insects anywhere but close to the substrate hiding amongst rocks or within the weeds.. all of which are found in the shallow areas.

These deffinitions of "open water" are talking about the fishes habbit of swiming freely for a long distance insearch of food. Cichla are no different, they are also considered open water fish because they swim constantly gliding through the water unlike most cichlids which swim, stop, swim, stop.

sit down.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

BTW- i dont need a book, i should WRITE a book. do your self a favor and keep these species of fish you argue about. Also, get your self a larger tank so you can actually experience "open water".


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Neil, I have to admit I skipped over your intellectually self indulgent bullshit post because the basic fact is this, cichlids.com and the cichlid room companion know their sh*t alot better than you. You can argue whatever you want and drag your losing argument out even further, but it's right there in plain print, from reputable sources "these fish live in open water", and that's about the equivalent to you getting your battleship sunk. I don't need to explain to you what species they would feed on in open water, because my point is already made and quite solidly too.

And now you're trying to say there's no food sources in open water and suddenly no fish are open water? Look up the definition of "pelagic" you stupid ass.

You're a f*cking clown Neil, let me know when you've written your book, I could use a laugh or two


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

LOL... Keep flaming, i just owned you.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm embarassed for you, you don't even know how stupid you look or even that you're clearly wrong. Get working on that book, you could write this great autobiography about this guy who lives in a bubble where the harshness of reality is replaced by warm fuzzy feelings and mistakenly thinking he "owns" people. It'd be a great social statement on the dangers of encouraging your child to the point that he becomes delusional and disconnects from reality. I'll be first in line to buy it


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2005)

Guys! Stop.

Now I may inferior to both of you in fish knowledge, but I must say that ElTwitcho is coming off far more believable because he is using reasoning, and is backing up his statements. All Peacock has done is tell us how superior he is to us, and that no one should ever question him. That doesnt help your side of the arguement.

Also Peacock, I believe it was you who kept telling me there are no koi in my pond. I know some of those fish are Comets, but just to prove there are some koi in there, I had a friend from Toronto come down to check them out. He said theere were lots of koi in there, and took them out to show me the differences. I think you need to stop telling people they are wrong and you are right, and start trying to back your opinion up.

Now I've only been keeping fish for a few years, as I am online 16yrs old, but one thing I have already realized is that I will NEVER know all there is to any fish. A lot of people on here know a lot about Piranha's, but even they wouldn't have guessed that there were some in Lake Ontario. Three years ago, a fisherman caught a Piranha while ice fishing. I didn't understand why there was so much scientific hoopla around it at the time, but now I find it to be amazing.

Either way, let's not turn this into a war. No room for two in one thread!









--Dan


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> And now you're trying to say there's no food sources in open water and suddenly no fish are open water? Look up the definition of "pelagic" you stupid ass.
> [snapback]962576[/snapback]​


......

dude, your digging yourself deeper. You should know by now.

"pelagic" you ask? yes i know EXACTLY what that means.

You should know by now Oceans and seas have a COMPLETELY different ecosystem then lakes and rivers. you cannot even consider suggesting the word "pelagic" applies to rivers and lakes.

here is the Dictionary def for pelagic- "Of, relating to, or living in open oceans or seas rather than waters adjacent to land or inland waters"

please note the "INLAND WATERS".

There is a completely different ecosystem with Oceans and Seas then Rivers and lakes. For instance, Plankton.. which is just ONE of the reasons why there are "pelagic" fish.

The closest thing to Pelagic fish in freshwater is trout. which feed off surface insect in open water.

Preditory fish stay close to their prey, which just so happens to be larger insects (large water insects which are much larger and contain more food volume then airborn insects) and baby/smaller fish which stay in the shallows because THATS where their food source is.

Eltwitcho, why are you even challenging me?

also, dont even suggest these "website profiles" are written by complete experts.. most of them are morons such as your self writing profiles to show off.

Just take a look at most of the cichla profiles, or Gigas profiles.... also, while you are at it, check out the RTC profiles that suggest a 240 gallon tank is fine for life.

When these sites say "open water" they are not talking about pelagic habbitats, but more so the fishes habbit of swimming freely. Arowanas are a good example of "open water" fish.. they stay close to their food source and constantly move around freely.

owned, again.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Guys! Stop.
> 
> Now I may inferior to both of you in fish knowledge, but I must say that ElTwitcho is coming off far more believable because he is using reasoning, and is backing up his statements. All Peacock has done is tell us how superior he is to us, and that no one should ever question him. That doesnt help your side of the arguement.
> 
> ...


the fish you had pictured were in deed goldfish.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Guys! Stop.
> 
> Now I may inferior to both of you in fish knowledge, but I must say that ElTwitcho is coming off far more believable because he is using reasoning, and is backing up his statements. All Peacock has done is tell us how superior he is to us, and that no one should ever question him. That doesnt help your side of the arguement.
> [snapback]962600[/snapback]​


please read ALL of my posts.

Eltwicho knows nothing for himself and has to find sites to help back his misinformed opinion.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Again, I skipped over most of your intelectual masterbation and am going to cut right to the point so bear with me.



Peacock said:


> dude, your digging yourself deeper. You should know by now.
> 
> "pelagic" you ask? yes i know EXACTLY what that means.
> 
> ...


Lake Tankganyika (notice the use of the word "lake" to imply that it is a lake and not an ocean) has a very diverse group of pelagic fishes that you're apparently completely unaware of. That's a lake, and you're an idiot.

Let me know when you're embarassed, it should have kicked in a long time ago when you first got proved wrong and kept coming back with "owned" like the childish little brat you are. Maybe pops can come on the website and finish this argument for you, I see you're already planning to make something of yourself in the future what with your dad's website plastered all over your signature. Being the benefactor of nepotism is really an accomplishment you can brag about


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

eltwicho, are you suggesting there are water insects out in the open water of a deep lake?

are you suggesting there are small fish swiming around in the open waters?

if you answer yes to either of those questions, you are wrong.

Now that we ruled out the 2 main sources of food for these fish, what is left in the "open water" for them to eat? nothing. And if there is nothing to eat? why are they there?

open water is not a place, its a habbit of the fish.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Peacock said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> > Guys! Stop.
> ...


Yes, I'm not the type who holds himself in such high regard that I think I don't need sources to back myself up.

You do realize there isn't a single person on this website who holds you as an authority on anything don't you? Most people know you're a petulant child and you're nowhere near the credibility where you think you can say whatever you want and have it accepted as fact, not by anybody. So I'll continue to back up my arguments, and you can continue to indulge your fantasies of being held in any regard other than an annoying brat, but you're just looking worse and worse. Thanks Neil, it's not often you get to find someone so utterly in the dark that they don't even realize how stupid they are, you're a real gem


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Again, I skipped over most of your intelectual masterbation and am going to cut right to the point so bear with me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


incorrect. The definition of pelagic is once again - "Of, relating to, or living in open oceans or seas rather than waters adjacent to land or inland waters"

Lake Tan has no pelagic fish.. it cant. Its a freshwater system and pelagic is used to describe the habbits of fish that live in Oceans and Seas only.

If it does, please, elaborate. what species? and what do they eat?

a TUNA is a pelagic fish..

Fish that set up territories for spawning are NOT pelagic fish.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2005)

I catch sunfish in the middle of the lake, mid-depth. Then we use them to catch open-water pike.

I dont know if that contributes, but Im just trying to point out that I've caught large fish in open water, and small fish.

--Dan


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > DannyBoy17 said:
> ...


this has nothing to do with the argument. keep on topic, unless you cant.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Peacock said:


> are you suggesting there are small fish swiming around in the open waters?
> 
> if you answer yes to either of those questions, you are wrong.
> [snapback]962618[/snapback]​


Here you go Neil, an entire article on the open water biotope of lake tanganyika

http://www.fao.org/documents/show_cdr.asp?...7E/S7047E02.htm

It's only written by the Department of Ichthyology and Fisheries Science at Rhodes University, which I guess they probably aren't as much of an expert on fish as you, right?

So guess what, you're an idiot.









Oh and



> "Lake Tan has no pelagic fish.. it cant. Its a freshwater system and pelagic is used to describe the habbits of fish that live in Oceans and Seas only."


I guess when the afformentioned department of Ichthyology and Fisheries states, SPECIFICALLY



> Lake Tanganyika pelagic fishes are a major resource, but they are subject to wide variation in abundance


They don't know what they're talking about either right? You're hilarious Neil, it would be awesome to be that ignorant and self contented. You're a joke


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I catch sunfish in the middle of the lake, mid-depth. Then we use them to catch open-water pike.
> 
> I dont know if that contributes, but Im just trying to point out that I've caught large fish in open water, and small fish.
> 
> ...


there was obviously weeds and hiding places for the sunfish to steak out territories.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > are you suggesting there are small fish swiming around in the open waters?
> ...


excellent, i shall take a min to read.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Peacock said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Peacock said:
> ...


You do that Neil, don't forget to address this statement of yours when you're done



Peacock said:


> Lake Tan has no pelagic fish.. it cant. Its a freshwater system and pelagic is used to describe the habbits of fish that live in Oceans and Seas only.
> [snapback]962628[/snapback]​


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

It was only an 1800 word article Neil, a smart guy like yourself should be able to read at a rate faster than 100 words per minute...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> It was only an 1800 word article Neil, a smart guy like yourself should be able to read at a rate faster than 100 words per minute...
> [snapback]962671[/snapback]​


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2005)

Dr. Green said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > It was only an 1800 word article Neil, a smart guy like yourself should be able to read at a rate faster than 100 words per minute...
> ...










Ya, probably be a good time for that.

--Dan


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Well it's been half an hour since "I shall take a min to read" and to be honest I've got other things to take care of. It was nice being present while you made yourself look stupid (again) so please send me a private message next time you're going to do one of these, I'd love to be there again.

I'm off, goodnight


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

interesting thread. i really like that lake tanganyika link.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Well it's been half an hour since "I shall take a min to read" and to be honest I've got other things to take care of. It was nice being present while you made yourself look stupid (again) so please send me a private message next time you're going to do one of these, I'd love to be there again.
> 
> I'm off, goodnight
> [snapback]962698[/snapback]​


i had to run to the store. dont worry about it.

That is indeed a great article. Clupeoids are about as close as you can get to a true pelagic fish. But unfortunatly they used pelagic in an abstract concept. It still flows though. Although Clupeoids are not TRUE pelagic fish because they live in Freshwater.

Remember? the definition of pelagic = "relating to or occurring or living in or frequenting the open ocean" "Of, relating to, or living in open oceans or seas rather than waters adjacent to land or inland waters"

Once again, this has nothing to do with Dovii. Dovii are not Pelagic fish. Nor do they spend their lives out in the "open water".

I beg of you though, please answer my 2 questions I posted above.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

maybe this will help.










BTW, i dont know if you over looked this fact or didnt realize this but Dovii and Umbies are not high pursuit preditors like Cichla and therefore rely on stealth and camo.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

The article already answered the two questions, and I'm quite at the ends of my patience to baby sit you through basic fish biology anymore. That's a very nice drawing, you're quite the artist. It has nothing to do with the situation in lake tanganyika though, and you're just dodging the points that you were so resoundingly embarassed on.

And as for your dictionary.com definition of pelagic, the australian freshwater fisheries website defines pelagic as

"refers to fishes which inhabit open waters or near the surface, or to eggs or larvae which occur in these areas; pelagic eggs are buoyant or semi buoyant."

So no it is not solely ocean related.

http://www.deh.gov.au/biodiversity/threate...on/fish/15.html

So I'm done with you. It's blatantly clear that you're wrong, and your last ditch effort is to say "dovii is not an open water fish" is something I already conceded a page ago.

So as nice as it'd be to keep beating a dead horse, I already "owned" you, and I'm not going to waste any more time pointing out the obvious that you're a joke. If you want any questions answered, go through the thread again because I'm pretty sure it's been covered, and if you still don't get it call your dad to hold your hand as he's done your entire life, clown.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> The article already answered the two questions, and I'm quite at the ends of my patience to baby sit you through basic fish biology anymore. That's a very nice drawing, you're quite the artist. It has nothing to do with the situation in lake tanganyika though, and you're just dodging the points that you were so resoundingly embarassed on.
> 
> And as for your dictionary.com definition of pelagic, the australian freshwater fisheries website defines pelagic as
> 
> ...


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

> It's blatantly clear that you're wrong, and your last ditch effort is to say "dovii is not an open water fish" is something I already conceded a page ago.


Please.. tell me how im wrong about Dovii and Umbies not living in open water?

You were wrong for suggesting they did. I had to show you that.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> "refers to fishes which inhabit open waters or near the surface, or to eggs or larvae which occur in these areas; pelagic eggs are buoyant or semi buoyant."
> 
> [snapback]962843[/snapback]​


Even so, Dovii and umbies are not pelagic fish even to that definition. So you were wrong.

I will take the Dictionaries Defitinion, and you can have the Australians Def.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

What a great thread.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I hope you're being sarcastic. This isn't a great thread, it's got the potential but it is clouded by Peacock's arrogance.



> LoL.. please, why even question me?


Because you are not an expert. You skirt issues, pick apart definitions, and look for minutiae to support you as being right.

Being right is more important to you than having an intelligent debate.

There are even CA cichlids that spend time in open water. Many species of Herichthys shoal during the later months of the year when they are not breeding.

Put "Owning" people and being "superior" aside. And please dont write a book.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

acestro said:


> I hope you're being sarcastic. This isn't a great thread, it's got the potential but it is clouded by Peacock's arrogance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As you know, i was being sarcastic.









Nothing brings joy to me faster then getting people fired up.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

It does seem that way... But wouldn't you agree that your 'art' of argument covers up the useful bits of info?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

acestro said:


> It does seem that way... But wouldn't you agree that your 'art' of argument covers up the useful bits of info?
> [snapback]962939[/snapback]​


Nope. You can still easily see the useful bits.


----------



## BizzyBone (Feb 15, 2005)

oh man look what i did ROFL

and yea @ lemmywinks


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Peacock said:


> acestro said:
> 
> 
> > It does seem that way... But wouldn't you agree that your 'art' of argument covers up the useful bits of info?
> ...


Like picking out tasty crumbled up potato chips out of a 500 pound pile of dog crap.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

*WHY HAVENT U MODS CLOSED AND DELETED THIS THREAD BECAUSE OF FLAMMING???*

when i first read this i thought it was uniproritate, but i thought the mods would get pissed at close it.now its 4 pages long and im wondering why u havent.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

because the flaming is very limited. if you haven't read the thread, read it. starting from page 2 it turned into a debate [somewhat].


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2005)

I think it was a debate the whole time. The usuals decided they would come in and flame though, in an attempt to derail the topic.

Now, it's just more of a heated, relevant (well...not really) arguement.

--Dan


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I think it was a pretty informative thread...and yes Danny, I did read where you said you were not intending to feed baby piranhas. My point was simply that I dont watch live feeding videos because they are of no interest to me...I suggest you do the same.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I think it was a pretty informative thread...and yes Danny, I did read where you said you were not intending to feed baby piranhas. My point was simply that I dont watch live feeding videos because they are of no interest to me...I suggest you do the same.
> [snapback]964500[/snapback]​


Good point!

--Dan


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Nothing wrong with feeding piranha's to larger fish, imo. If you got a breeding pair (or more), where the hell are you supposed to take the 1000's of fry in the first place? Does anyone honestly believe you'll be hailed in as a hero if you walk into an LFS with a bucket full of baby Reds for the tenth time???







Nor would anyone be able to ditch 1000's of fry with zoo's, public aquariums and hobbyists.
Only option is to dispose them. Flushing them is no option, and why kill them if you can feed your other fish with them? At least the serve a purpose if they end up as a meal...
Just because they are piranha's and this is PFury doesn't make piranha's any better or their lives any more valuable...

What I do find immensely immature and simpleminded however is people feeding piranha's to cichlids, just because others are feeding cichlids to piranha's - timefor those it's for a thicker skin and a growing up session...

One more thing: anyone derailing this thread from now on, wheter by changing the subject or by quoting older, irrelevant posts in this thread, will face the consequences of disrespecting the board rules (ie. intentionally derailing a thread...)
So please keep it on topic from now on


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> So a buddy of mine just had his RBP's breed, and now he has a ton of 1-3'' fry. He feeds' them to his Dovii when they are large enough.
> 
> I was thinkin, since I see so many people on here think it's a great idea to feed Oscars and other cichlids to their P's, would it be a good idea to feed baby Piranha's to my Oscar, Jag and Flowerhorn? He usually lets the Red Bellies go in one at a time, but it's the same thing: RBP goes for the Dovii, gets bitten in half, tries to swim around, then is finished off.
> 
> ...


obviously were all fans of piranha here man. i love the fish so i wont say go and feed baby pygos. i also love oscars and other cichlids. infact, cichlids were my ONLY fish for years. the killer reds vs oscar video is sick sh*t man, not doubt, and being an equal fan of the oscar i was a little disturbed but to be honest man, it is nature. i wouldnt expect an oscar would stand as little chance in open water no, but if feeding piranha to your oscars will make you feel psychologically(did i spell that right?) better, then maybe you just need a hug dude.


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> So a buddy of mine just had his RBP's breed, and now he has a ton of 1-3'' fry. He feeds' them to his Dovii when they are large enough.
> 
> I was thinkin, since I see so many people on here think it's a great idea to feed Oscars and other cichlids to their P's, would it be a good idea to feed baby Piranha's to my Oscar, Jag and Flowerhorn? He usually lets the Red Bellies go in one at a time, but it's the same thing: RBP goes for the Dovii, gets bitten in half, tries to swim around, then is finished off.
> 
> ...


***


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2005)

And people wonder why PFury has a bad rep...

--Dan


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

red&black said:


> ***[snapback]965579[/snapback]​


Nice one - one more such remark, and you're gone


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

It's the whole feeding vid thing that causes the most trouble here.

Ironically it starts where pfury starts with the mouse feeding vid. Then the mouse and snakehead vid and then the oscar vid. All are really not natural examples of predatory fish feeding. In nature these healthy fish/mice would never be in such a confined and unnatural situation. The 'snacking' on baby p's or any small/sick/old/weak fish is a more natural setting. Just not as entertaining







to some

For that matter goldfish are only natural feeders for Channa argus (out of the preds owned here), not p's or cichlids. It's more a thirst for blood that some people's psyches have than anything close to noble or interesting.

Now let me not sprain my ankle as I get down from this large soapbox!


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2005)

acestro said:


> It's the whole feeding vid thing that causes the most trouble here.
> 
> Ironically it starts where pfury starts with the mouse feeding vid. Then the mouse and snakehead vid and then the oscar vid. All are really not natural examples of predatory fish feeding. In nature these healthy fish/mice would never be in such a confined and unnatural situation. The 'snacking' on baby p's or any small/sick/old/weak fish is a more natural setting. Just not as entertaining
> 
> ...


Yea, the only fish I've ever used as feeders, were guppies when I couldn't get my old P's off live foods. When I finally did, they got much healthier, more colourful and more active. I did this when I was 12, I had already realized that the pellets and frozen foods were goin to be a healthier alternative to feeders. Pellets, and frozen foods are understimated.



> Now let me not sprain my ankle as I get down from this large soapbox!
> [snapback]966824[/snapback]​










Maybe while your down there, could you get a mod to lock the doors on this bad boy?

--Dan


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> red&black said:
> 
> 
> > ***[snapback]965579[/snapback]​
> ...


ok


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

> laughlong.gif Maybe while your down there, could you get a mod to lock the doors on this bad boy?
> 
> --Dan


ace IS a mod.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2005)

alan said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> > I watched the Liverpol game, vs Juventus.
> ...





hyphen said:


> > laughlong.gif Maybe while your down there, could you get a mod to lock the doors on this bad boy?
> >
> > --Dan
> 
> ...


Oh! I didn't even realize. Good call.

--Dan


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> :laugh: Maybe while your down there, could you get a mod to lock the doors on this bad boy?
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]966920[/snapback]​


Your wish is my command


----------

